# sowas wie tcpview.exe von windows fuer linux

## pieter_parker

http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/9219/tcpview.jpg

mit "watch netstat - tulpena" kriege ich sowas aehnliches hin

es fehlt mir aber die anzeige wieviel bytes gesendet und empfangen wurden

weiter wuerde ich gerne host und port in zahlen sehen, jedoch die user-id als namen

ich wuerde gerne in echtzeit sehen koennen mit welcher gescheindigkeit ein programm daten sendet oder empfaengt

es muesste ein programm geben das die eigentschaften von tcptrack, netstat und iptables vereint und eine solche darstellung in der konsole in echtzeit ermoeglicht

```
pid/process  |  user  |  proto  |  localadress  |  localport  |  remoteadress  |  remoteport  |  state  |  sent packets  |  sent bytes  |  sent speed  |  recv packets  |  recv bytes  |  recv speed
```

----------

## XMath

Hast du dir mal iptraf angesehen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

versuch mal net-analyzer/jnettop

----------

